# Golden retriever puppy needs help! Medical Emergency!



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Golden Retriever mix puppy hit by car needs rescue. Does anyone know of a rescue in Texas that could help her?


https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Someone in my As Good as Gold group recommended reaching out to Golden Beginnings Golden Retriever Rescue. Website is Golden Beginnings Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I sent them an email with the information - thanks!


----------

